# Well.....



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well Sean? How are the fish? Do you like? Are you ready for discus?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Well Sean? How are the fish? Do you like? Are you ready for discus?


Well, i love them! if im ready for them or not is still to be decided. We lost one before it even made the tank.  But the other three are doing well, exploring alittle. Still do not appear to be eating the flake. What were you feeding them? 
I think i may need to take the cherry barbs out. They do not bug the discus, but they do seem to eat all the flake before the discus even move. I am also going to try the feeding cone. Any other ideas?


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*catfish*

Hey Jim Do you still need some fish for your tanks while on vacation? They are ready and waiting. And Sean, I could use some cherry barbs if you need someone to take them off your hands.

Wayne


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

They are all yours. Could I trade them for something?  
I could use some new mail endler blood in my breading tank if nothing else. You think i could drop the barbs in with the endlers for a while, untill we are able to meet up and exchange fish?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Lost one? Which one? That sucks! I am sorry dude. They were just fine in my tank for ever. Can we blame it on Matt?

They were all eating flakes, bloodworms, beefheart, colorbits, brine shrimp. Basically anything I threw in there. Man, that really pisses me off. I hate discus. So fragile sometimes. If the barbs eat all the food before the discus can eat that would be a problem. Maybe feed the barbas at one end and while they are all there, throw some in the other end for the discus.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

We lost the second to smallest. We can blame it on Matt, but i am not sure why that one died. All I can figure is to many fish in too little water for too long. The two big ones are fine as is the small one with peppering. They seem to love the tank. If i can get pictures of them I will, Discus is just what the tank needed. Now I just need a nice Green(Yellow to my eye) in there to top it off. That and some rummies.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, blame the delivery guy 

The one that died did so during our drip acclimation. I think the drip tube got suctioned onto a java fern leaf and by the time we noticed, he (or was it a she) was laying in the bucket with the other three gasping for air! 

A word of advice...make sure to frequently check your drip hose for flow when doing a drip acclimation! This is something I never do! I usually start the drip then do something else (eat dinner, watch TV, do water changes on other tanks, etc) for hours while it drips. We worked on planting some plants at Seans but unfortunately, the drip stopped and we didn't find out until it was too late.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey Sean Not too sure about endler's and barbs together, but I'm pretty sure it'd work. I've got a few male Endler's and the rest are young ones. I've been selling a bunch of them. Send me a PM with your address and I'll ship some to you using priority mail. Oh Yeah. I had the same problem with my discus at first. Fed them tetra bits and it solved the problem completely. The smaller fish couldn't eat the bits, and the discus loved them......Wayne


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well they appear to be eating the flake, but only if it passes by them. They still seem to hang out by filter intake. I watch the food float by, and the swim for it, but they dont move much from their. if they do, its one at a time, or two leave the smaller one behind.


----------

